# Project Oceanus



## Reb3lion (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello to all Techpowerup users,today im here to present to you my most recent watercooling project. First the choice of the case was a personal choice,due to the case having lots of modding potencial and pf course of the dimension of it also helped ,it also alowed the instalation of a different radiator setup, that´s rigth im going to use four radiators in this project,im glad the case has wheels or it wouldnt move.

The case choosen for the project is a Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig case,the case is basicly a beast,and it´s very easy to work with due to the screws system.








The name of the project is due to the massive amount of water it will have in the watercooling system.








Oceanus (/oʊˈsiːənəs/; Greek: Ὠκεανός Ōkeanós,[2] pronounced [ɔːkeanós]) was a pseudo-geographical feature in classical antiquity, believed by the ancient Greeks and Romans to be the divine personification of the World Ocean, an enormous river encircling the world.

Strictly speaking, Oceanus was the ocean-stream at the Equator in which floated the habitable hemisphere (οἰκουμένη, oikoumene).[3] In Greek mythology, this world-ocean was personified as a Titan, a son of Uranus and Gaea. In Hellenistic and Roman mosaics, this Titan was often depicted as having the upper body of a muscular man with a long beard and horns (often represented as the claws of a crab) and the lower body of a serpent (cf. Typhon). On a fragmentary archaic vessel of circa 580 BC (British Museum 1971.11-1.1), among the gods arriving at the wedding of Peleus and the sea-nymph Thetis, is a fish-tailed Oceanus, with a fish in one hand and a serpent in the other, gifts of bounty and prophecy. In Roman mosaics, such as that from Bardo he might carry a steering-oar and cradle a ship.

Some scholars believe that Oceanus originally represented all bodies of salt water, including the Mediterranean Sea and the Atlantic Ocean, the two largest bodies known to the ancient Greeks. However, as geography became more accurate, Oceanus came to represent the stranger, more unknown waters of the Atlantic Ocean (also called the "Ocean Sea"), while the newcomer of a later generation, Poseidon, ruled over the Mediterranean.


Hardware: Will be revelaed later.

Watercooling: The list is a little big but i will post it here later as well.

Now the part that you like of course...the PHOTOS:rock:



Unboxing of the case:






[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









As i said previously it has lots of space to work with and for all the hardware i want to use in it.


Watercooling :

































Just a little preview of some of the watercooling material and cabling i will use in the project,still missing a few details on the material as well,for it to be perfect and to route the watercooling loops as i desire:thumb:

Now the most important,the sexy case photos :





























Just look how small the mini-itx motherboard looks inside the case hahaha,and of course i think i migth rent some space of the case as a hostel if anyone is interested in speding some holidays in Portugal just ring me:thumb:

The Oceanus project wouldnt be possible withouth the help of Aquatuning.de,many thanks to them,if you look for watercooling material for a build dont hesitate to drop by at their website!!

Supported by: 







Regarding the case you can expect a facelift,start to the case paint,altougth i love black,i must change the color of it,the case is now at the paint shop:thumb:


Got some fresh news for you!


Small preview of the case painting :











Frontal panel already painted







motherboard tray and side panel.


The painting is not finished yet! Hope you like it..;D



Hello,

Quick update before holidays:
















Waterblock of a Gtx 770 and backplate,pushbuttons for the front panel,look how shiny the block is:rock:


Gaming:





Some headsets i own,wich should or will i use in this build???:thumb:


And...the colour of the sleeving:







Wich of this colors should or will i use? can you guess?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2014)

Rofl @ mITX


----------



## HammerON (Aug 19, 2014)

Sub'd for more


----------



## Reb3lion (Sep 3, 2014)

A teaser of the case painting:


Front and the interior of the case:









Front panel of the case:








Interior and back panel of the case:









Front and interior of the case:














Side panel in wich there will be a Phobya 1080 rad.



So what do you think of the painting?



Still missing the tray and other minor parts of the case.:thumb:


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks sweet


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2014)

subbed!


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> subbed!


me too


----------



## Reb3lion (Sep 9, 2014)

Front panel.







Interior blue and white as i desired!:thumb:

Today the wheater was bad to take photos,but maybe in a few days i will have some better photos of the work that has been done:thumb:


----------



## Reb3lion (Sep 22, 2014)

Update:







The Phobya case showing off  the finished painting, exterior and interior was chosen the white color,and to highlight some parts of its interior was used the blue color, all four radiators were mounted withtheir fans, in this project i am using seventeen  fans in order to achieve maximum performance of the water cooling system.







Sleeving color sample.



















In this three photos you can see the quality of the painting and the future cable management.


















Begining of the sleeving in a 21 pin white extension.


----------



## Reb3lion (Sep 25, 2014)

Update:

I got the GA-Z97X-Gaming 7:






wich was red,but i decided to change the mosfets and chipset color to fin in this modding color shceme.

So..











They are now white:rock::thumb:

And you can also see in full detail the sleeving on the 24 and 8 pins cables.


Regarding the acrilics i will be using a few,but i can only show now the side panel:






Yeah i have done a new side panel for the case,so now it can be a little bit easier to carry it or maybe not:thumb:


----------



## Reb3lion (Sep 30, 2014)

Well this monday started quite troubled with the start of the assembly of the watercooling system of this project, here is an update: 








Gigabyte Motherboard  ready to receive the water block. 









Close up details of the mobo and the cpu block of Alphacool . 








Who find the back of the case sexy? aint itp 

You can n see the ssd pci express of Plextor that is being used as the main system disk. 



'





The radiator of 1080 with the Phobya fans! 









Closeup of  the sleeving, the curves and connectors used in the system (rads, res, cpu block) 









Closeup tubes CPU block, and the reservoir ready to be filled with liquid. 







Welcome to the red ligth district. Tap to easily drain the system .. 




Case: 




















In these last three photos,you can appreciate all the work in general, are the details, the fans used, acrylics for disks that are being used in this project, the pump with a top of the Phobya wich is of nickel, currently the system in its first phase. 

If you show  interest i can post a video filling the watercooling system !!!


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 30, 2014)

I would love to see a video of your loop working. Also, is it possible to have larger versions of your photos in your last post, when everything is ready ?


----------



## Reb3lion (Sep 30, 2014)

blobster21 said:


> I would love to see a video of your loop working. Also, is it possible to have larger versions of your photos in your last post, when everything is ready ?



It is not going to be ready very soon ,this is the first phase of this project wich will be ready only on friday,but yes in my next post i will try to post the images bigger!

Stay tuned blobster21!


----------



## Reb3lion (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello to all,just a quick update:











In these two images you can see that the case is already built,at least the first phase of it,i already build the watercooling system,altougth due to a hardware problem i had to change it to Amd.

And well,here are some photos of the watercooling system:











The Phobya cpu block with blue liquid of aquacomputer,also the conectors are from  Bitspowers.


And i was installing windows 10 in my machines,my office is a little bit messy,so dont see it hahahaha lol.






2 rigs i currently own and will be taking to an event tomorow,soon more develpments of this project,keep folowing and leave your feeback,it will be apreciated!


----------



## Reb3lion (Oct 5, 2014)

Some footage of the Meet Up event in Vila Nova de Gaia my hometown. In wich i was present with my website members,and we took two cases to it.






Lanparty area,my case and the gaming hardware i took.







My 2 cases,the Phobya and Inwin 904 and the gaming hardware at the lanparty area.







General view of the case.







Front panel of the case,i still need the cables to plug in the reset push button.







My desk at the event,hope you like it


----------

